# Best Super allocation for growth potential?



## Aussiesteve (8 December 2016)

I am wondering what people think would be the best superannuation  investment option (non SMSF) in terms of highest growth  potential. International shares? Aggressive? Australian Shares? Appreciate your thoughts and reasons for each.


----------



## ROE (9 December 2016)

Considering most fund managers are under performing the market the chance of you under performing doesnt matter
where you put the money is still stack against that statistic.

your best bet is to research which fund has  a decent record of out performing the market and go with them and let them worry about where to put your money.

Usually boutique or smaller fund due to law of large number, large fund tend to under perform due to their size vs available oppotunities, so they force to buy less than desirable business


----------



## Hodgie (9 December 2016)

Aussiesteve said:


> I am wondering what people think would be the best superannuation  investment option (non SMSF) in terms of highest growth  potential. International shares? Aggressive? Australian Shares? Appreciate your thoughts and reasons for each.




I have a good portion of mine in low cost index funds. I think it's one of the best passive options over the long term where minimal returns will go to the fund managers. 

Also, a fair few super funds allow you to purchase shares directly now which could be a good option if you want to be more active with your investments.


----------

